# College Law Enforcement Tribute



## Chitownlost (Jun 24, 2016)

I know there are a lot of campus cops on here, I thought you might all appreciate this from the 2017 NLEOM.

Be safe.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

That was very nice. Well done and thank you for posting it.


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Very moving and appropriate recognition.
Thank God


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

All the more reason I get annoyed when I hear any city cop refer to Campus Police in any capacity "security".


----------

